# mk-677 is a safe and effective way to increase height



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

Good day to you all,

Below I make the case in favour of taking mk-677 as a promising method to induce growth and development in people who have growth plates that are still open. People with closed plates can also benefit in some ways too.

*MorePlatesMoreDates reports that usage of mk-677 is highly effective and can secrete the equivalent of at least 3-4IU of growth hormone daily.*



> _I’ve personally seen IGF-1 levels in several different individuals’ blood work (the most accurate method of determining GH levels within the body) taking Ibutamoren reaching the equivalent of at least a 3-4 IU daily dose of growth hormone.
> 
> These results were achieved at a fraction of the cost of exogenous GH (literally 1/20th of the cost).
> 
> In short, Ibutamoren is as strong as injectable GH and peptides, but is much cheaper, doesn’t need to be stored in a fridge to prevent degradation, and doesn’t need to be injected._​



*The user @mclovin theorises that mk-677 taken in conjunction with Huperzine A can provide the equivalent of 7-8IU of growth hormone daily. This is based off anecdotal, personal evidence. The user mentions that he believes that the use of the Huperzine A supplement enhances the effect of mk-677 significantly. User claims that many male relatives are 6'0'' and he is 6'2.5'', and he attributes the excess height to the usage of mk-677 for a year and a half combined with ~7 months of Huperzine A usage. User had taken HGH for a few weeks at some point and in fact likened the effects of mk-677 + Huperzine A to the effect of HGH.*



> I took mk677 from 17.5-19 yrs, around 10-12 mg a day, and I went 3 weeks on 1 week off. I also took real humatrope hgh for a few weeks. Only 6 months ago did I start with huperzine A
> 
> It absolutely works, I can literally feel the difference. I have taken real Humatrope hgh before, I know what high dose hgh feels like. Other people on forums have done blood work with mk677 and huperzine A and it works for sure
> 
> ...



*User @Bitchwhipper2 administrated the usage of mk-677 for 4 months, alongside K2 (MK-7), Huperzine A and ZMA. User reports a 0.8cm increase in height, an increase in almost all bodily circumferences with measurements for some, as well as an increase in the masculinisation of his face. I asked for pictures and his face was indeed clearly more masculinised.*



> _Used the mk 677 powder from science.bio, dosed at 20-25mg daily._
> 
> *Supplements*_:
> Vitamin D: 25 000iu daily
> ...


*User @HOLYFUARK took mk-677, as well as a plethora of other supplements. He also incorporated the stretching routines of @FreakkForLife as well as going on a ray peat diet. This was started at age 21. Spinal growth plates commonly take until age 25 to ossify. Therefore, it is likely in this region that his growth primarily occurred.*



> Starting stats :
> 
> *date* : february 20, 2022
> 
> ...



Hopefully this article has been convincing for all of those people who are looking for ways to increase their height. Indeed, direct usage of HGH and IGF-1 is likely to produce better results. However, factors such as pricing, method of administration, risks, side-effects and legislature may prevent people from a) Getting their hands on the substances and b) Safely and effectively directing the substances into their body.

mk-677 is 1/20th the cost, orally bioavailable, has risks and side-effects that are more manageable, and is legal almost everywhere, making it an attractive *and *effective option. 

(I do not hold any responsibility for your actions)

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

BearBoy said:


>


Keep laughing while I ascend


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 21, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Keep laughing while I ascend


Keep taking mk677 while i have pharma HGH faggot


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Apr 21, 2022)

Whats the latest age to u could try this stack.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Keep taking mk677 while i have pharma HGH faggot


You probably have closed plates and are just wasting your own time and money lmao


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Whats the latest age to u could try this stack.


Depends on the user to be honest. You could have a 16 year old with closed plates and a 20 year old with open ones. As a general rule of thumb I think some degree of height gain is guaranteed before 18 years of age.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Apr 21, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Depends on the user to be honest. You could have a 16 year old with closed plates and a 20 year old with open ones. As a general rule of thumb I think some degree of height gain is guaranteed before 18 years of age.


Any suppression with MK?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Any suppression with MK?


0. No PCT needed either. It does not affect your endocrine system at all. I think it could also have a beneficial effect on your testosterone:

Growth hormone directly stimulates testosterone and oestradiol secretion by rat Leydig cells in vitro and modulates the effects of LH and T3 - PubMed​mk-677 increases GH levels.

Would explain why bitchwhipper got a more masculine face.


----------



## lonelycurry (Apr 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Pumanator (Apr 21, 2022)

I took MKA677 for gym gainz and better skin and hair. My grenheline was so high I woke up in the night from hunger. Also, the bloat was real. There is also diabetes risks. So be careful with sugar. You can take berberine and metformin to lower diabetes risk.


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 21, 2022)

So many fucking threads and information about mk677, yet you stupid greycel faggots keep remaking the same threads


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 21, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Below I make the case in favour of taking mk-677 as a promising method to induce growth and development in people who have growth plates that are still open. People with closed plates can also benefit in some ways too.
> 
> ...


If I'm 27 legit what benefit can I gain from it?
Bigger frame muscles etc only?
Bloat?
Guessing I won't get taller? I can dream I suppose


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> So many fucking threads and information about mk677, yet you stupid greycel faggots keep remaking the same threads


No worries. Whenever I make a plan I carry it out. Heightmaxxing will begin from July. I will go all in.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> If I'm 27 legit what benefit can I gain from it?
> Bigger frame muscles etc only?
> Bloat?
> Guessing I won't get taller? I can dream I suppose


Yeah frame and muscles mostly. I've read people online claiming to have grown at 27 but that was from HGH usage.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> I took MKA677 for gym gainz and better skin and hair. My grenheline was so high I woke up in the night from hunger. Also, the bloat was real. There is also diabetes risks. So be careful with sugar. You can take berberine and metformin to lower diabetes risk.


Any height increase or are you post-puberty?


----------



## BearBoy (Apr 21, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> No worries. Whenever I make a plan I carry it out. Heightmaxxing will begin from July. I will go all in.


Remember 3 months for 1 inch growth, if you dont get any then just stop

Or keep taking for bone structure thickening


----------



## Pumanator (Apr 21, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Any height increase or are you post-puberty?


I am post puberty.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 21, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Remember 3 months for 1 inch growth, if you dont get any then just stop
> 
> Or keep taking for bone structure thickening


Sometimes it takes upto 6 months so I'll go until then.

But to be honest I do need bone structure thickening so if I don't grow taller I'll still do it for the bone density increases.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 22, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Sometimes it takes upto 6 months so I'll go until then.
> 
> But to be honest I do need bone structure thickening so if I don't grow taller I'll still do it for the bone density increases.


Try oral igf1 from hi tech.

Also,don't be giga High inhib,learn to inject,low dose hgh can't give u much gains at your age.

Also,get On aromaisn so your plates don't close


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 22, 2022)

I’m 22 will MK677 still help me grow or is it over. I am 5’10.5


----------



## roflcoper (Apr 22, 2022)

Does huperzine a work when used with igf-1 or is it just mk677?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’m 22 will MK677 still help me grow or is it over. I am 5’10.5


Over


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 22, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Over


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


>


I stopped growing around 17


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 22, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Does huperzine a work when used with igf-1 or is it just mk677?


mk677 I believe. Probably HGH as well.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 22, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I stopped growing around 17


Same I just didn’t know if my spine was possible


----------



## roflcoper (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Same I just didn’t know if my spine was possible


@FreakkForLife Does huperzine a help growth the same way it would if used with mk677 but instead of mk677 I'm on igf-1?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 22, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> @FreakkForLife Does huperzine a help growth the same way it would if used with mk677 but instead of mk677 I'm on igf-1?


 Nope.
Are u getting on igf1 lr3?
Igf1 is more potent than mk, also it works by different method so huperizine a won't work


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 22, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’m 22 will MK677 still help me grow or is it over. I am 5’10.5


Some guys have got 2-3 inches at the age of 25 with a Sleep stretching method,give me ur telegram usenrame,i Can add u in the group


----------



## Deleted member 18917 (Apr 22, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Below I make the case in favour of taking mk-677 as a promising method to induce growth and development in people who have growth plates that are still open. People with closed plates can also benefit in some ways too.
> 
> ...


look what they need to mimic a fraction of my natural 6'4 power .
jokes aside, heightmaxx, kids. It's good for you


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 22, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Good day to you all,
> 
> Below I make the case in favour of taking mk-677 as a promising method to induce growth and development in people who have growth plates that are still open. People with closed plates can also benefit in some ways too.
> 
> ...


Glad we’re having these interesting new heightmaxxing discussions we never had before


----------



## roflcoper (Apr 22, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Nope.
> Are u getting on igf1 lr3?
> Igf1 is more potent than mk, also it works by different method so huperizine a won't work


Would mk and huperzine be better then just igf? Or is there more shit I can add to my stack with igf, aside from aromasin.

And yes, I should be getting on igf from the source you linked me.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 22, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> Would mk and huperzine be better then just igf? Or is there more shit I can add to my stack with igf, aside from aromasin.
> 
> And yes, I should be getting on igf from the source you linked me.


According to @mclovin mk and huperzine feels as effective as actual HGH.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 22, 2022)

ItisOver said:


> Glad we’re having these interesting new heightmaxxing discussions we never had before


Needs to be done. There's so much potential in the heightmaxxing field and its relatively so easy to do.


----------



## roflcoper (Apr 22, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> According to @mclovin mk and huperzine feels as effective as actual HGH.


So shoud I go on mk677 and huperzine a over igf-1?


----------



## Koroshiya (Apr 22, 2022)

roflcoper said:


> So shoud I go on mk677 and huperzine a over igf-1?


just do all 3


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 22, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Needs to be done. There's so much potential in the heightmaxxing field and its relatively so easy to do.


Nigga I’m kidding it’s already known mk677 can be used for height maxxing. I used it myself like two years ago and grew an inch.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 22, 2022)

Koroshiya said:


> just do all 3


@roflcoper This. If it's unaffordable for all 3, mk and huperzine is good.



ItisOver said:


> Nigga I’m kidding it’s already known mk677 can be used for height maxxing. I used it myself like two years ago and grew an inch.


Another day, another anecdote proving how good mk is. How long did you use it?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 24, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> @roflcoper This. If it's unaffordable for all 3, mk and huperzine is good.
> 
> 
> Another day, another anecdote proving how good mk is. How long did you use it?


4 months. Prolly natural growth tho I was 15.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 24, 2022)

ItisOver said:


> 4 months. Prolly natural growth tho I was 15.


The most probable explanation is that it was a combination of both imo. I'd say you would've gotten 1 or 1.5cm from natural puberty growth in that time period but the mk bumped it up to an inch.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Some guys have got 2-3 inches at the age of 25 with a Sleep stretching method,give me ur telegram usenrame,i Can add u in the group


My worry is I will get on this and will develop some diabetes or I sun sensitivity and even if I gain an inch in height I will be fucked for life with a new problem. How to avoid?


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 24, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> My worry is I will get on this and will develop some diabetes or I sun sensitivity and even if I gain an inch in height I will be fucked for life with a new problem. How to avoid?


Stop worrying


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 24, 2022)

ItisOver said:


> Stop worrying


I’d rather be 5’11 then 6’0 with diabetes


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 24, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’d rather be 5’11 then 6’0 with diabetes


I mention what to do here.


If u are taking mk,buy a blood glucose monitor and measure urself everyday that u are in the normal range and take berberine 1.5-2.5 g per day because mk can give u diabtes if u don't take care.



Eat a clean diet,eat less carbs ,exercise a lot(cardio),don't eat junk food.



Take p5p ,a form of vitamin B6, 50 gram 2 times a day to control prolactin increase from the mk677.



Dandelion root extract can help u in bloating.



Take it before sleeping to counter hunger and apetite from it.


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 24, 2022)

T


FreakkForLife said:


> I mention what to do here.
> 
> 
> If u are taking mk,buy a blood glucose monitor and measure urself everyday that u are in the normal range and take berberine 1.5-2.5 g per day because mk can give u diabtes if u don't take care.
> ...


hank you where I buy that stuff though?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 24, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> T
> 
> hank you where I buy that stuff though?


P5p u can get on Amazon or some other supplement site.

Remeber to buy p5p not vitamin B6 because they are similar but have different functions and u can get confused,when u get the sources,send it to me so i can check it.

Also,u can blood glucose monitor and berberine online too.


And u can get dandelion root extract online too


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> P5p u can get on Amazon or some other supplement site.
> 
> Remeber to buy p5p not vitamin B6 because they are similar but have different functions and u can get confused,when u get the sources,send it to me so i can check it.
> 
> ...


Berber one on Amazon as well?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 24, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Berber one on Amazon as well?


Yep,amazon or any supplement site .
Make sure it's not too cheap or not too expensive,of good quality with medium price


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Apr 25, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’d rather be 5’11 then 6’0 with diabetes


False dichotomy


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 25, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’d rather be 5’11 then 6’0 with diabetes


Control and prevent the side effects and you can be 6' without diabetes.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 25, 2022)

have you taken mk-677 op?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 25, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> have you taken mk-677 op?


Hopping on in June/July for a minimum of a year.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 25, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Hopping on in June/July for a minimum of a year.


you make a thred about it without even using it first, how am i supposed to trust you


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 25, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Control and prevent the side effects and you can be 6' without diabetes.


So basically just berberine and p2p?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 25, 2022)

Stopping@Nothing19 said:


> you make a thred about it without even using it first, how am i supposed to trust you


I said it was safe and effective and I proved that with lots of anecdotal evidence. Soon, I will become part of that evidence. Also, research evidence is also available and in abundance.

It's not a prerequisite to take a substance in order to prove your claim about it.



poopmaster22 said:


> So basically just berberine and p2p?


Berberine
P5P
Dandelion root extract

Edit: and Huperzine A but that's to enhance the effect rather than control the sides


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Apr 25, 2022)

@poopmaster22 tbh though if you'd like me to be honest I think that at your age you're unlikely to get much out of all heightmaxxing methods except invasive ones.


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 25, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> I said it was safe and effective and I proved that with lots of anecdotal evidence. Soon, I will become part of that evidence. Also, research evidence is also available and in abundance.
> 
> It's not a prerequisite to take a substance in order to prove your claim about it.


your sources aren't evidence, it's anecdotal reports, 2 different things


----------



## poopmaster22 (Apr 25, 2022)

C


YouLiveForYourself said:


> @poopmaster22 tbh though if you'd like me to be honest I think that at your age you're unlikely to get much out of all heightmaxxing methods except invasive ones.


Cry ya 22 is too old over for me


----------



## MEGA CHAD (May 1, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Some guys have got 2-3 inches at the age of 25 with a Sleep stretching method,give me ur telegram usenrame,i Can add u in the group


bro, do you know how long this igf 1 lr3 x10 vials could last me? and you recommend me something that I could accompany.

https://www.peptidesciences.com/


----------



## bigjuicy (May 1, 2022)

im 5'6 almost 30 years old, any chance i can still grow with this mk677


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 1, 2022)

bigjuicy said:


> im 5'6 almost 30 years old, any chance i can still grow with this mk677


Get LL.
One guy got to 6'2 from 5'6.

U can get to 5'10-5'11 ,if u choose the right surgeons,do physiotherapy at right time and research about it.

Get to 5'11 and wear lifts to 6'1


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 1, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> C
> 
> Cry ya 22 is too old over for me


Are u in the heightmaxxing group?


----------



## bigjuicy (May 1, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Get LL.
> One guy got to 6'2 from 5'6.
> 
> U can get to 5'10-5'11 ,if u choose the right surgeons,do physiotherapy at right time and research about it.
> ...


i dont have 100k


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 1, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> bro, do you know how long this igf 1 lr3 x10 vials could last me? and you recommend me something that I could accompany.
> 
> https://www.peptidesciences.com/


Depends on ur dosage.

"Something I could accompany" ,what do u mean by this?


Also, peptidesciences is very expensive,u can get it for 1/5-1/10th the price from Qingdao sigma and Wuhan senwayer.
If u want the link tell me


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 1, 2022)

bigjuicy said:


> im 5'6 almost 30 years old, any chance i can still grow with this mk677


Save money and wageslave.


Also,if u get it from turkey it would cost 20-30k.
And some Turkish surgeons are gooD


----------



## bigjuicy (May 1, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Save money and wageslave.
> 
> 
> Also,if u get it from turkey it would cost 20-30k.
> And some Turkish surgeons are gooD


hmm 30k not terrible, might move to west cost, minimum wage is like $15-20 maybe live in van


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 1, 2022)

bigjuicy said:


> hmm 30k not terrible, might move to west cost, minimum wage is like $15-20 maybe live in van


Yeah,but make sure u choose the correct surgeon.


Also,i am not recommending him,but there's a surgeon ,Mangal Parihar in india who does it for 10k-15k,u can read diaries of his patients in the Limblengtheningforum.com


----------



## TeenAscender (May 1, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> I’m 22 will MK677 still help me grow or is it over. I am 5’10.5


Jesus christ


----------



## thereallegend (May 21, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Get LL.
> One guy got to 6'2 from 5'6.


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Depends on ur dosage.
> 
> "Something I could accompany" ,what do u mean by this?
> 
> ...


I've been using peptidesciences cjc dac and i have maybe two other sites in mine if anything should happen to it, but i'm a cheap faggot and i can't really wageslave so what are some chinese sources that you think are legit. I'm to inhib to order random chinese shit and even if I did who knows how many i would have to experiment with before i got it right.


----------



## Schönling (May 24, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> So basically just berberine and p2p?


Berberine before any carb heavy meal is enough


----------



## FreakkForLife (May 25, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> I've been using peptidesciences cjc dac and i have maybe two other sites in mine if anything should happen to it, but i'm a cheap faggot and i can't really wageslave so what are some chinese sources that you think are legit. I'm to inhib to order random chinese shit and even if I did who knows how many i would have to experiment with before i got it right.


How old r u?
Are u heightmaxxing?


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 25, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> How old r u?
> Are u heightmaxxing?


19.5
And yes, i'm making the effort. There is a possibility my spine can grow as the growth plates fuse later than the long bones and in my case growth there wouldn't make me look super unproportional since my legs and long than my torso. My brother is ~3inches taller and our hips are about level. Anyway even if if it doesn't work i'll have known that i at least tried and plus elevating all the factors that influence longitudinal growth have other major benefits so it should be worth it in some way.


----------



## enchanted_elixir (May 25, 2022)

BearBoy said:


> Keep taking mk677 while i have pharma HGH faggot


Did FreakForLife give you the link?


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 25, 2022)

Also i keep hearing that 
MK-677 elevates prolactin
MK-677 needs to be cycled
That is causes insulin resitance 
All these need some pr0o0o00o0ff
All i've seen is that there is a maximal dose at ~25mg where beyond that the returns are diminishing. I take mine at night without eating anything or about 1.5 hrs before. Pretty sure that taking it and eating would cause it not to work well or at all


----------



## enchanted_elixir (May 25, 2022)

LightSkinNoob said:


> Whats the latest age to u could try this stack.


24 in my opinion


----------



## enchanted_elixir (May 25, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> *MK-677 elevates prolactin*


----------



## enchanted_elixir (May 25, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> How old r u?
> Are u heightmaxxing?


What do you think about this stack? Vitamin K2 + L-Arginine + MK-677 + Huperzine A?


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 25, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


>


Bro i had pregnant ape levels of that shit useless hormone cause i was on anti-psychotic meds during my early teens. Literally no benefit to that stupid hormone other unless you want gyno to transmaxx


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 25, 2022)

enchanted_elixir said:


> What do you think about this stack? Vitamin K2 + L-Arginine + MK-677 + Huperzine A?


Cope for heightmaxxing, might want to add a calcium source with the vitamin K since it directs calcium to the bones but that wont matter if you are calcium deficient. K2 Mk7 d3 and calcium are good for bone health and density so maybe combine with bonesmashing. Also personally i feel huperzine made a massive difference in the effects of mk and its cheap so def a legit pair for a cheapcel.


----------



## JackHanma (May 25, 2022)

I got prolactin gyno

It can also increase stress/anxiety


----------



## eyebagcel (May 25, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> You probably have closed plates and are just wasting your own time and money lmao


doesn't it help with thickening bones if you take the right supplements with it


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 26, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> doesn't it help with thickening bones if you take the right supplements with it


We were talking with regards to height. If plates are closed then it's a waste of time if you want to be taller. 

However, it does increase bone density and very significantly. You don't need other supplements with it for that benefit.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 26, 2022)

JackHanma said:


> I got prolactin gyno
> 
> It can also increase stress/anxiety


How long did you take it and what age?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 26, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> Anyway even if if it doesn't work i'll have known that i at least tried and plus elevating all the factors that influence longitudinal growth have other major benefits so it should be worth it in some way.


This.


SpookyGhost said:


> Also i keep hearing that
> MK-677 elevates prolactin
> MK-677 needs to be cycled
> That is causes insulin resitance
> ...


It can elevate prolactin. It doesn't need to be cycled. It can cause insulin resistance.

All of these things can be countered though.

Why would eating after taking it prevent it from working lol?


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 26, 2022)

I only found one study where it elevated prolactin but no cortisol. Tbh i don't really think it would cause a prolactin issue.

How does it cause IR, were does that idea even come from bro?

Not that eating would prevent it from working but if it works a ghrelin mimicker then i thought that eating would cause whatever is responsible for feeling full to perhaps compete with/blunt it. Basically i think if you get sufficient nutrition while still having high ghrelin but coping with the hunger one could hypothetically max out their potential for Gh and the like. Couldn't find anything bout it tho but i stilll take mine at night before bed after not having eaten for like an hour. Kinda ocd since i don't actually know if it makes a diff but even if not it shouldnt really matter.


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 26, 2022)

JackHanma said:


> I got prolactin gyno
> 
> It can also increase stress/anxiety


From mk?


----------



## Curlbrahhh (May 27, 2022)

Would a 32 year old boomer get any height increase from this?😢


----------



## JackHanma (May 27, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> From mk?


Yea, just a tiny bit which was exacerbated later by dianabol, but the stage was set from an mk677 and LGD 4033 cycle


----------



## JackHanma (May 27, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> How long did you take it and what age?


6 months age 21


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 28, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> I only found one study where it elevated prolactin but no cortisol. Tbh i don't really think it would cause a prolactin issue.
> 
> How does it cause IR, were does that idea even come from bro?
> 
> Not that eating would prevent it from working but if it works a ghrelin mimicker then i thought that eating would cause whatever is responsible for feeling full to perhaps compete with/blunt it. Basically i think if you get sufficient nutrition while still having high ghrelin but coping with the hunger one could hypothetically max out their potential for Gh and the like. Couldn't find anything bout it tho but i stilll take mine at night before bed after not having eaten for like an hour. Kinda ocd since i don't actually know if it makes a diff but even if not it shouldnt really matter.











Effects of an oral ghrelin mimetic on body composition and clinical outcomes in healthy older adults: a randomized trial - PubMed


Over 12 months, the ghrelin mimetic MK-677 enhanced pulsatile growth hormone secretion, significantly increased fat-free mass, and was generally well tolerated. Long-term functional and, ultimately, pharmacoeconomic, studies in elderly persons are indicated.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





“Fasting blood glucose level increased an average of 0.3 mmol/L (5 mg/dL) in the MK-677 group (P = 0.015), and insulin sensitivity decreased."


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 28, 2022)

JackHanma said:


> Yea, just a tiny bit which was exacerbated later by dianabol, but the stage was set from an mk677 and LGD 4033 cycle


What if it was the LGD 4033? It seems like the majority of mk users don't get gyno.


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 28, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Effects of an oral ghrelin mimetic on body composition and clinical outcomes in healthy older adults: a randomized trial - PubMed
> 
> 
> Over 12 months, the ghrelin mimetic MK-677 enhanced pulsatile growth hormone secretion, significantly increased fat-free mass, and was generally well tolerated. Long-term functional and, ultimately, pharmacoeconomic, studies in elderly persons are indicated.
> ...


Honestly not bad considering this is after a year of daily use at 25mg and the participants are old, inactive and probably have terrible diets. 
If they had found the same thing for D1 athletes who eat nothing but chicken rice and broccoli that would be different. It would be nice to see the range of increase for this study to see if it's just the increased appetite/volume of food + existing eating habits + sedentary lifestyle or actually mk.


----------



## JackHanma (May 28, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> What if it was the LGD 4033? It seems like the majority of mk users don't get gyno.


I don’t think it was, I only took LGD for 8 weeks, I took the mk677 for months, and LGD has nothing that interacts with any of that shit in any way, whereas mk677 HAS been linked with an increase in prolactin.


----------



## FrenchChad (May 28, 2022)

Does GABA supplement works in increase HGH ?
Btw i'ld love to buy mk677 i'm 15 but i can't afford a 50€ box and if my nose grows just a bit more i woul'd look like shrek.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 29, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> Honestly not bad considering this is after a year of daily use at 25mg and the participants are old, inactive and probably have terrible diets.
> If they had found the same thing for D1 athletes who eat nothing but chicken rice and broccoli that would be different. It would be nice to see the range of increase for this study to see if it's just the increased appetite/volume of food + existing eating habits + sedentary lifestyle or actually mk.


How long have you been using mk, what's your age and what's you progress been like?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 29, 2022)

FrenchChad said:


> Does GABA supplement works in increase HGH ?
> Btw i'ld love to buy mk677 i'm 15 but i can't afford a 50€ box and if my nose grows just a bit more i woul'd look like shrek.


If you're still growing there's no need to worry about your nose because your whole face will grow as well as your nose keeping everything relative and proportional


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 29, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> How long have you been using mk, what's your age and what's you progress been like?


for about ~2 months from oct to dec 2021 and for about a month again now. im almost 20. Progess in regard to heightmaxxing? i was measured at 17 11 months at 69.6 and then at 18 11 months at 70.4. There are a lot of things that might have skewed the measurement but spinal growth is still possible so its not improbable that i've grown. This was after about 2 months of using mk, not until about 1 mnth in i start using huperzine. It would be nice to heightmaxx but 5'10 is at least a "human" height, so if my plates are done than whatever. Time to framemaxx.


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 29, 2022)

FrenchChad said:


> Does GABA supplement works in increase HGH ?
> Btw i'ld love to buy mk677 i'm 15 but i can't afford a 50€ box and if my nose grows just a bit more i woul'd look like shrek.


Your nose will be fine Frenchie. Chemyo and science.bio are sources i can vouch for, i've been scammed once before and other brands were bunk. If they aren't avaible in the eu ask around and do your research. Take your time to bookmark good threads and educate yourself on this topic before you do anything stupid. I used to starve myself at your age because i'd heard fasting raises gh, lol. You are very lucky to have time on your side kid, don't do anything rash and good luck.


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 29, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> for about ~2 months from oct to dec 2021 and for about a month again now. im almost 20. Progess in regard to heightmaxxing? i was measured at 17 11 months at 69.6 and then at 18 11 months at 70.4. There are a lot of things that might have skewed the measurement but spinal growth is still possible so its not improbable that i've grown. This was after about 2 months of using mk, not until about 1 mnth in i start using huperzine. It would be nice to heightmaxx but 5'10 is at least a "human" height, so if my plates are done than whatever. Time to framemaxx.


sorry also cjc dac 2.5 twice a week at around the same time i started using huperzine


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 29, 2022)

Curlbrahhh said:


> Would a 32 year old boomer get any height increase from this?😢


Yes but only in your imagination


----------



## SpookyGhost (May 29, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> Yes but only in your imagination


Not that you should use it, just height gain is impossible at that stage. The only proven way to heightmaxx is through LL but that isn’t without its downfalls. Maybe in the future someone somewhere might figure it out.http://www.heightquest.com/2010/09/increase-height-with-dna-methylation.html?m=1 
There might be something worthwhile on this blog but it’s heavily laced with technical words so it’s def not so easy to understand. Height is so important really, much more than a lot of these ers give it credit


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (May 30, 2022)

SpookyGhost said:


> for about ~2 months from oct to dec 2021 and for about a month again now. im almost 20. Progess in regard to heightmaxxing? i was measured at 17 11 months at 69.6 and then at 18 11 months at 70.4. There are a lot of things that might have skewed the measurement but spinal growth is still possible so its not improbable that i've grown. This was after about 2 months of using mk, not until about 1 mnth in i start using huperzine. It would be nice to heightmaxx but 5'10 is at least a "human" height, so if my plates are done than whatever. Time to framemaxx.


What about physique changes, bone density increases and frame changes?


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Jun 7, 2022)

quizás esta fue la clave de mi crecimiento, antes consumía 10g al día hasta que se acababa.

en mi pais cuesta 160 usd x 1kg.


----------



## Ika-Sama (Jun 14, 2022)

Is this worth doing if you're almost 20?


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 16, 2022)

Ika-Sama said:


> Is this worth doing if you're almost 20?


Probably not


----------



## Ika-Sama (Jun 16, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> Probably not


From 0 to 100%, how likely would I fail?


----------



## eren1 (Jun 19, 2022)

Pumanator said:


> I took MKA677 for gym gainz and better skin and hair. My grenheline was so high I woke up in the night from hunger. Also, the bloat was real. There is also diabetes risks. So be careful with sugar. You can take berberine and metformin to lower diabetes risk.


I have gained 0 hunger from chemyo mk677
Just vivid dreams


----------



## brucel (Jun 25, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> at least 3-4IU of growth hormone daily.


in the website you linked he said 2-3 IUs.... and in a FAQ about mk he said it is comparable to 2IUs of high quality generic hgh https://moreplatesmoredates.com/mk-677-best-hgh-alternative/, and a user said mk677 gives 2 IUs of gh. Where are you getting the 4 IUs when in his website you linked he said its only 2-3 IUS.



YouLiveForYourself said:


> theorises that mk-677 taken in conjunction with Huperzine A can provide the equivalent of 7-8IU


So taking Huperzine A can give 7-8 IUs if it is combined with mk677? I remember seeing a user say it doesn't work, any sources for this? not true without any evidence or atleast igf levels before and after from a trusted user.


Man Mk677 works but you don't have to lie and exaggerate it or bring others opinion when it is clear bs.


----------



## YouLiveForYourself (Jun 25, 2022)

brucel said:


> in the website you linked he said 2-3 IUs.... and in a FAQ about mk he said it is comparable to 2IUs of high quality generic hgh https://moreplatesmoredates.com/mk-677-best-hgh-alternative/, and a user said mk677 gives 2 IUs of gh. Where are you getting the 4 IUs when in his website you linked he said its only 2-3 IUS.
> 
> 
> So taking Huperzine A can give 7-8 IUs if it is combined with mk677? I remember seeing a user say it doesn't work, any sources for this? not true without any evidence or atleast igf levels before and after from a trusted user.
> ...








Didn't lie. This is the FAQ. What are you talking about? Do your research next time and don't waste my time.

And anecdotal evidence isn't the strongest of evidence but it is does provide some idea of what to expect. If someone says mk + huperzine gives 7-8 IU of HGH it probably doesn't but the fact that the user has said that means that it is likely to be quite potent and that fact should be kept in mind.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 17, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> quizás esta fue la clave de mi crecimiento, antes consumía 10g al día hasta que se acababa.
> 
> en mi pais cuesta 160 usd x 1kg.


10mg?


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Jul 19, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> 10 mg?


10 gramos


----------



## FreakkForLife (Jul 20, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> 10 gramos


How can anyone take 10 gram mk677?

How much did u take per day?


----------



## alpha (Jul 24, 2022)

YouLiveForYourself said:


> *MorePlatesMoreDates* reports tha


Yup, dnr


----------



## Nicx004 (Jul 24, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Some guys have got 2-3 inches at the age of 25 with a Sleep stretching method,give me ur telegram usenrame,i Can add u in the group


add me


----------

